# Hammerschmidt



## Fie (4. September 2011)

Okay, ich Spiele mit Gedanken, mir eine zuzulegen. Mein einziges Bedenken, komme ich damit gut den Berg hoch? Hatte natürlich an eine AM gedacht! Irgendwie habe ich bei der Suche nicht die Antworten gefunden, die mich so bewegen, oder ich war zu blöd zum Suchen. 

Danke im Voraus und einen schönen Sonntag noch!

Micha


----------



## wildbiker (4. September 2011)

Für nen AM viel zu schwer, würde mir die eher an einen waschechten FR oder DH schrauben, alles andere ist nur Poserei... Lieber eine leichte Kettenführung und anständiges Ritzelpaket zum Klettern. Mit nem AM soll man ja noch gut den Berg hoch kommen, gerade als Frau hat man ja doch nicht allzuviel Kraft.

Außerdem brauchste am Rahmen zur Befestigung der HS eine ISCG-Aufnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (4. September 2011)

Eine ISCG Aufnahme, stimmt. Keine Ahnung, ob ich diese habe. 
Ich weiß, dass die Hammerschmidt so einiges wiegt, trotzdem fasziniert es mich, dass die Kette so schön gerade arbeiten kann.


----------



## Spatz79 (4. September 2011)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat eine.
Er muss regelmäßig Fett nachspritzen bei Ihr, sonst wird die trocken.


----------



## scylla (4. September 2011)

Hi Micha,
wenn du dir eine Hammerschmidt ans Rad schraubst, musst du dir darüber bewusst sein, dass du fast ein kg Mehrgewicht in Kauf nimmst nur für zwei Gänge. Der große Benefit der Hammerschmidt Kurbel ist imho eigentlich nur die Bodenfreiheit im Vergleich zu einer konventionellen Zweifachkurbel. Das braucht man aber nur, wenn man mit z.B. einem 38er oder 36er Blatt an einer normalen Kurbel durchaus öfter mal Aufsetzer hat. Dass man auch im Stand schalten kann ist zwar nett zu haben, aber bringt im Endeffekt nicht so viel wie man sich ausmalt. 
Die Kette läuft mit der Hammerschmidt auch nicht gerade, dadurch, dass man hinten trotzdem noch eine normale Kettenschaltung mit Schaltwerk und Kassette braucht. Gerade laufen würde die Kette bei einer "vollwertigen" Getriebeschaltung wie der Rohloff Nabe oder dem ganz neuen Pinion Getriebe.

Zwecks "den Berg hoch kommen": Im Overdrive, also wenn das Getriebe arbeitet, hast du durchaus Reibungsverluste, wie bei jeder Getriebeschaltung. Das spürt man, und hört man auch. Um das "Mahlen" möglichst gering zu halten muss man das Getriebe auch relativ oft nachfetten (schau dir mal die Wartungsintervalle an im Manual), und zum Öffnen braucht man Spezialwerkzeug.

Außerdem musst du dir bewusst sein, dass du zwingend eine ISCG Aufnahme am Rahmen haben musst um die Hammerschmidt befestigen zu können. Hast du die?

Ich habe am Freerider meine Hammerschmidt wieder runtergeschmissen, weil die Nachteile und die Service-Bedürftigkeit letzten Endes doch sehr überwogen haben. Wenn ich nochmal eine Getriebeschaltung ausprobieren würde, käme für mich nur noch die vollwertige Lösung a la Rohloff oder Pinion in Frage.


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. September 2011)

scylla hat zu 100% alles zur HS gesagt. Wenn sie trotzdem einer haben will, ich verkaufe meine AM Version die jetzt 2 Jahre auf einem Liteville 901 ihren Dienst getan hat.
Ist einfach zu schwer.


----------



## Schnitte (4. September 2011)

habe doe HS an meinem Freerider und bin mehr als zufrieden. Gewisse Anstiege kann man damit gut bewältigen, doch trotz allem bevorzuge ich nach wie vor die Seilbahn. 
Für längere bergauf Passagen würde ich trotzdem eine andere Kurbel bevorzugen.


----------



## wildbiker (4. September 2011)

Freerider?? Das V.SX ist doch eher in die Kategorie Tour/AM/Enduro einzureihen..Unter nem FR versteh ich was anderes...


----------



## Ani (4. September 2011)

Ich bin mit meiner HS sehr zufrieden. meiner Anforderungen waren aber auch: montiert an einem moderaten Freerider, Hausrunde (mit mäßig steiler Steigung) muss noch zu bewältigen sein, weswegen ich nicht nur ein Kettenblatt haben wollte. Wartungstechnisch bin ich zufrieden. Wenn du aber nicht deutlich weniger Höhen- als Tiefenmeter bewältigen willst würd solltest du dir das noch m al überlegen (wenns überhaupt geht).
Auf das Pinion, was ja auch eine echte Getriebebox ist und nicht nur eine Getriebekurbel, bin ich total gespannt. Das Gefrickel mit einem Umwerfer finde ich einfach nicht optimal.


----------



## Schnitte (4. September 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Freerider?? Das V.SX ist doch eher in die Kategorie Tour/AM/Enduro einzureihen..Unter nem FR versteh ich was anderes...



nach welchem Kategorien teilst du FR denn ein? bau das V.SX auf ne bestimmte Weiße, mit ner entsprechenden Gabel und Dämpfung sowie Lenker, Vorbau etc. aus. Schon kannst du so ziemlich in jedem Bikepark fahren. 
Aber dann nenn es eben AM/Enduro oder ähnliches wenn es deine Auffasung eher beschreibt 

P.S.: ende offtopic  hier geht es um etwas Anderes


----------



## wildbiker (4. September 2011)

Ich denk da ist nix mit anderer Ausstattung des V.SX (Egal wie sich das Modell nun schimpft), der Rahmen hat ne max. Gabeleinbauhöhenvorgabe, Dämpfer ebenfalls. FR fängt bei mir erst bei Bikes an mit denen das Bergauffahren/Touren unmöglich ist, so ab 170/180mm, Für FR wär eher das V.FR geeigneter. 

So nun wirklich Offtopic end.

Wenn dann nur Rohloff in Verbindung mit Gates Carbon Drive  , wenn ich mir nochmal nen Bike aufbauen dürfte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. September 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> FR fängt bei mir erst bei Bikes an mit denen das Bergauffahren/Touren unmöglich ist, so ab 170/180mm





seltsam, an meinem Freerider, den ich auch schon mal 3000 hm auf Tour getreten habe, hab ich 180mm vorn und 185mm hinten 

Aber wenn du mir mal ne Kopie von dem Artikel in der Bike-Bravo schickst, in dem eindeutig festgelegt ist, was FR ist und was ein FR-Bike haben muss oder nicht haben darf, verspreche ich, mich sofort dafür zu schämen das Rad jemals als solches bezeichnet zu haben und künftig nur noch Asphaltstraßen damit zu fahren.

Schubladendenken ist doch was feines


----------



## wildbiker (4. September 2011)

... aber sicher hats nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht, oder?


----------



## scylla (4. September 2011)

...sehr viel sogar, ganz sicher


----------



## Schnitte (5. September 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ich denk da ist nix mit anderer Ausstattung des V.SX (Egal wie sich das Modell nun schimpft), der Rahmen hat ne max. Gabeleinbauhöhenvorgabe, Dämpfer ebenfalls. FR fängt bei mir erst bei Bikes an mit denen das Bergauffahren/Touren unmöglich ist, so ab 170/180mm, Für FR wär eher das V.FR geeigneter.
> 
> So nun wirklich Offtopic end.
> 
> Wenn dann nur Rohloff in Verbindung mit Gates Carbon Drive  , wenn ich mir nochmal nen Bike aufbauen dürfte...



verdammt mein V.SX hat 170 mm was mach ich denn jetzt...jetzt ist es wohl kein Enduro/AM/Tour/FR oder sonstiges. ich glaub da schmeiß ich es lieber weg und kaufe mir ein ordentliches FR... 
mein Gott, diese ganze Diskussion ist doch traurig...Schubladendenken hat einen noch nie weit gebracht...


----------



## Bettina (5. September 2011)

Auch wenn Scylla schon alles gesagt hat, hier noch mein Senf zum Thema:
Ich bin die HS an einem AM Fully gefahren und fand es sehr gut zu fahren, das Mehrgewicht war nicht mein Problem. Aber die Wartung etc. von einem Teil, dass für mich nur ein Kompromiss ist, war mir zu viel.
Als absolutes Sorglos-Bike mit Allwetter-Garantie und Schalten im Stand habe ich nun ein Hardtail mit viel Federweg und Rohloff  
Und für Touren etc. habe ich ein Touren-Fully als AM 
Ein Sorglos-Fully mit Getriebe kommt erst, wenn Pinion oder andere Getriebbikes etwas reifer sind.  So langsam wird es ja mit dem Gewicht!
Gruß B


----------



## wildbiker (5. September 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> verdammt mein V.SX hat 170 mm was mach ich denn jetzt...jetzt ist es wohl kein Enduro/AM/Tour/FR oder sonstiges. ich glaub da schmeiß ich es lieber weg und kaufe mir ein ordentliches FR...
> mein Gott, diese ganze Diskussion ist doch traurig...Schubladendenken hat einen noch nie weit gebracht...



Ich nehm an, da is ne RS Lyrik verbaut und das Gesamtgestell lässt nur 160mm zu.. Thema Freeride: Wiki 
Dann darf ich ja mit meinem FR auch in Bikepark. Brauch ne schaltbare Kettenführung. Jm. ne Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. September 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ich nehm an, da is ne RS Lyrik verbaut und das Gesamtgestell lässt nur 160mm zu.. Thema Freeride: Wiki
> Dann darf ich ja mit meinem FR auch in Bikepark. Brauch ne schaltbare Kettenführung. Jm. ne Idee?



nur weil du zu schwächlich bist um deinen Freerider die Berge hoch zu kriegen musst du nicht auf andere schließen 

Thema Freeride aus der Wiki:
"_Freeride bezeichnet im Mountainbikesport das technisch anspruchsvolle Fahren auf einem Mountainbike, das in jeder möglichen Kombination steile Bergab-Passagen, Sprünge von bis zu zehn Meter über natürliche Hindernisse und sportliche Manöver enthalten kann. Freeriden setzt eine große Körper- und Bikebeherrschung voraus. Das Tragen von Integralhelm und Protektoren ist vor allem bei Freeride Extreme-Mountainbikern üblich._"

Da steht nix von "nicht bergauf tauglich" und auch nichts von 180mm Federweg! Dass du damit nicht in den Bikepark darfst, steht da auch nicht. Aber wahrscheinlich post es sich mit einem DH-Bike doch eh besser in der Liftschlange, nicht?

Und jetzt troll dich.

Hier geht's übrigens um die Hammerschmidt und nicht um Freerider oder AllMountains und auch nicht um schaltbare Kettenführungen.


----------



## wildbiker (5. September 2011)

Süß... 
...so nen Taiwanalu..
Pff.. keen Plan von der Materie...


----------



## scylla (5. September 2011)

Was hast du eigentlich für ein Problem  
Langeweile? Aggressionen?

Weißt du was... ich find dich auch süß, Schatzi! Und jetzt geh ich in den Keller zum lachen


----------



## thomas.h (5. September 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Pff.. keen Plan von der Materie...




Freeride ist die mittlere Strecke im Bikepark und das fährt man am besten mit einem Downhiller. 

Bin ich froh, dass du gehörig Plan von der Materie hast!


Edit: So, Beitrag gemeldet, die Moderation wird sich hoffentlich um dich kümmern. Das darf echt nicht wahr sein.


----------



## scylla (5. September 2011)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Freeride ist die mittlere Strecke im Bikepark und das fährt man am besten mit einem Downhiller.



Ach jetzt merk ich, was er mit Freeride meint! Danke, mir fällt's wie Schuppen von den Augen


----------



## wildbiker (5. September 2011)

So ne mittlere Strecke packsch och mitm AM und ohne komplette "Ritterrüstung"  ich hau mich grad tierisch weg hier, lustisch dat Forum hier...

Ich geh dann mal noch ne Runde fahren...


----------



## scylla (5. September 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> ich hau mich grad tierisch weg hier, lustisch dat Forum hier...



wirklich wahr! besonders die typen, die die tussen provozieren wollen. die sind am lustigsten 

und immer dran denken: straße nur mim rennrad, waldwege nur mit cc-hardtail zwingend aus carbon, und trailabfahrten nur mim freerider... wie du die ganzen räder in den wald karrst ist mir übrigens wurscht


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. September 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ich geh dann mal noch ne Runde fahren...



*Gute Idee. Und dieses Wort... Du weißt schon, welches ich meine. Das lese ich hier definitiv nicht noch einmal, sonst fasse ich es als Beleidigung auf und bepunkte es. 
*

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema. Danke.


----------



## Fie (24. September 2011)

Sodele und bevor ich einen neuen Beitrag eröffne, finde ich es geschickter, hier noch weitere Fragen zu stellen. 
Ich betrachte die Hammerschmidt als erledigt D) danke für die wirklich brauchbaren Antworten!

Zweifachkurbel: Vor- und Nachteile?


----------



## berkel (24. September 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> Zweifachkurbel: Vor- und Nachteile?


Die Frage ist, welche Übersetzungsbandbreite du brauchst. Dann muss man zwischen "richtigen" 2-fach Kurbeln und umgebauten 3-fach Kurbeln, bei denen man da große KB weglässt oder gegen einen Bashguard tauscht, unterscheiden.

Wenn man auch lange Alpenanstiege mit schwerem Bike hochfahren will, braucht man als kleinsten Gang mindestens 22 vorne / 34 hinten oder 24/36. Als größter Gang reicht bei einem AM/Enduro/FR vorne 36 / 11 hinten, evtl. auch nur 32/11 (damit wird es dann aber bei Verbindungsetappen auf der Straße schon mal knapp). Kommt halt drauf an, wo man fährt und was man erwartet. Vollgasfahren auf der Straße oder Forstautobahn finde ich langweilig und ich lasse mich dann halt rollen. Ich finde eine 3-fach Kurbel mit 24/34/bash mit 11-36er Kassette am sinnvollsten, hat für fast alles ausreichend Bandbreite und der Sprung ist vorne nicht so groß, dass man beim Wechsel immer hinten nachkorrigieren muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (27. September 2011)

kommt einfach drauf an, was du wirklich machen willst.

Zweifachkurbel hat den Vorteil, dass du eine größere Breite beim Schalten hast. Gerade bergauf eine feine Sache  
Nachteil, bei richtig ruppigen Abfahrten oder wenn es etwas holperiger wird, kann dir die Kette runter springen und glaub mir, nichts nervt mehr, als wegen sowas anhalten zu müssen...


----------



## Veloce (27. September 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> kommt einfach drauf an, was du wirklich machen willst.
> 
> Zweifachkurbel hat den Vorteil, dass du eine größere Breite beim Schalten hast. Gerade bergauf eine feine Sache
> Nachteil, bei richtig ruppigen Abfahrten oder wenn es etwas holperiger wird, kann dir die Kette runter springen und glaub mir, nichts nervt mehr, als wegen sowas anhalten zu müssen...



Da gibts ne spezielle Kettenführung die das verhindern soll 
Ich hab mich für Zweifachkurbel mit Kefü entschieden .


----------



## Schnitte (30. September 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8764350"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Da gibts ne spezielle Kettenführung die das verhindern soll
> Ich hab mich für Zweifachkurbel mit Kefü entschieden .



und welche Kettenführung soll das sein? hatte bei zweifach trotz Kefü manchmal probleme mit der kette...
deswegen bin ich dahin gehend sehr offen für Produktempfehlungen


----------



## scylla (30. September 2011)

Ich hab am Hardtail eine billige Blackspire Stinger. Die funzt richtig gut (auch wenn zugegeben die Lagerung von dem Röllchen nicht die allerbeste ist). Hab sie so weit wie es geht hochgedreht. 
Kann jedenfalls noch keinen einzigen "Kettenverlust" bisher vermelden, obwohl es an so einem HT ja doch manchmal ziemlich holpert, und schalten und rückwärtstreten geht auch problemlos.


----------



## Veloce (30. September 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> und welche Kettenführung soll das sein? hatte bei zweifach trotz Kefü manchmal probleme mit der kette...
> deswegen bin ich dahin gehend sehr offen für Produktempfehlungen



Wenn ich jetzt noch wüßte in welcher Ausgabe der Bike oder Mountainbike 
das stand 
Jedenfalls soll die Kette durch eine größere Befestigungsplatte nicht mehr vom kleinen Kettenblatt abspringen.


----------



## scylla (30. September 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8775838"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt noch wüßte in welcher Ausgabe der Bike oder Mountainbike
> das stand
> Jedenfalls soll die Kette durch eine größere Befestigungsplatte nicht mehr vom kleinen Kettenblatt abspringen.



Markting-Bla von der Bravo? 
Du meinst hoffentlich nicht dieses komische Anti-Chainsuck-Teil?
Eigentlich sollte jede halbwegs anständige, richtig befestigte Kefü das Abspringen der Kette verhindern können! Und zwar nicht über die Befestigungs-Platte, sondern durch die Vorspannung der Kette und die größere Umschlingung durch das Hochziehen selbiger an einem Führungs-Röllchen oder Gleitblock. Meistens fällt die Ketten nämlich runter, nachdem sie sich bei Dauergeholper aufschaukelt... also sowas wie eine Resonanzkatastrophe. Wenn man das Schwingen der Kette unterbindet oder vermindert hat man also oft schon gewonnen 

Oftmals reicht auch schon eine Selbstbastel-Lösung mit einem Stück Gartenschlauch wo die Kette durch läuft, und irgendwie (z.B. Kabelbinder) unter der Kettenstrebe befestigt wird. Quasi die Bionicon-Lösung für Geizige


----------



## Veloce (30. September 2011)

Die einfachsten Lösungen sind auch die genialen !
Bei richtig montierter KEfü  sollte da nur noch die Fahrerin abspringen


----------



## scylla (30. September 2011)

im besten fall die auch nicht


----------



## toddy (30. September 2011)

du solltest dich nicht so schnell von unqualifizierten beiträgen aus der bahn werfen lassen!
wenn jemand behauptet, der einzige vorteil der hs würde in der bodenfreiheit liegen, der scheint noch keine hs auf trails gefahren zu sein!!!

gerade auf "welligen" und trails mit engen kurven wie den hw5 richtung herrenberg ist die hs eine wohltat --> im overdrive gas geben, vor der kehre kurz bremsen und vorne auf direkt schalten, wieder gas geben und beim beschleunigen wieder in den overdrive gehen, so schnell und unter last geht es mit zwei blättern vorne halt nicht!!! und am schaltwerk wären es halt gleich 3-4 gänge die man schalten müsste um die übersetzungsbreite zu bekommen!

ich kann dir nur raten, die hs mal zu fahren und dir danach ein urteil zu bilden!



Fie schrieb:


> Sodele und bevor ich einen neuen Beitrag eröffne, finde ich es geschickter, hier noch weitere Fragen zu stellen.
> Ich betrachte die Hammerschmidt als erledigt D) danke für die wirklich brauchbaren Antworten!
> 
> Zweifachkurbel: Vor- und Nachteile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. September 2011)

toddy schrieb:


> der scheint noch keine hs auf trails gefahren zu sein!!!




ist ein trail nicht dieses komische asphaltierte ding mit den 2 fahrspuren in jede richtung wo dazwischen leitplanken sind? mist! da hab ich doch die ganze zeit glatt was verwechselt


----------



## toddy (30. September 2011)

fühlst du dich angesprochen?


----------



## Pilatus (30. September 2011)

Wenn du vor Kurven so stark abbremst, dass du vorne schalten musst um wieder gasgeben zu können, dann sind das entweder Spitzkehren oder du machst was falsch.


----------



## scylla (30. September 2011)

@toddy
warum war mir eigentlich schon vor ich geantwortet habe klar, dass irgendwas in der richtung kommen würde 

willst du ein bisschen rumprovozieren? kannst ja mal vorbeikommen, dann fahren wir ne runde auf der autobahn


----------



## toddy (30. September 2011)

ich merke schon, hier sind lauter experten unterwegs!

@ fie

als fazit kann ich dir wirklich nur raten, die hs mal zu testen und nicht alles zu glauben, was die leute so schreiben! mach dir von der hs ein eigenes bild!


----------



## scylla (30. September 2011)

toddy schrieb:


> ich merke schon, hier sind lauter experten unterwegs!



na hauptsache, einer 

mit deinen äußerungen hast du ja nicht unrecht, vor allem damit, dass man sich ein eigenes bild machen sollte.
aber hast du schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass der ton die musik macht? 
vielleicht wäre die anbringung einer eigenen meinung ja ganz nett und freundlich möglich gewesen, ohne gleich alle anderen leute, die zufälliger weise anderer meinung sind, als unfähige idioten anzupöbeln?

sorry, aber bei deiner wortwahl fällst du bei mir unter die kathegorie "troll".

over and out


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (30. September 2011)

hast du was falsches gefrühstückt???

ich habe keinen als idiot bezeichnet!

meine meinung ist "wenn jemand behauptet, der einzige vorteil der hs würde in der bodenfreiheit liegen, der scheint noch keine hs auf trails gefahren zu sein!!!"

was stört dich an meiner meinung? wer ist hier intolerant? wer sollte hier seine wortwahl überdenken?


----------



## scylla (30. September 2011)

mich stört überhaupt nichts an deiner meinung.
außerdem glaube ich, du weißt sehr genau, was ich meine. darum lohnt es nicht, hier weiter zu diskutieren. und wenn du's nicht weißt erst recht nicht!


----------



## Dekoration (1. Oktober 2011)

Runterkommen.

Meine Meinung: Die HS ist ne feine Sache. Extrem robust, sehr viel Bodenfreiheit, 'integrierte' Kettenführung. Mann muss sich einfach keine Gedanken machen wenns mal ordentlich knallt. Oder man ein Hindernis übersieht, deswegen blöde vor ner Steigung bremst und einfach nur *klack* machen muss um wieder vernünftig anzutreten.

Nachteile sind bekannt: Mehrgewicht, leichter Reibungsverlust im Overdrive (also auf dem 'größeren Kettenblatt'), wartungsintensiver als normale Kurbelgarnitur, selber öffnen nur mit Spezialwerkzeug (ca. 50Euro).

Entscheiden muss es jeder selbst, am besten nach einer ausführlichen Testfahrt.

Ansonsten kurz mit Greg "H-Ball" Herbold schmunzeln:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNoLSkr_h1M"]Hammerschmidt test      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Grüße


----------

